# First Time Soil Tested, Help With Results (Cool Season - Zone 6a)



## Jim[9] (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello everyone! I moved into a new construction home late last year and am working on getting the lawn cleaned up and looking nice. The lawn was established by the builder from seed with a cool season mix, although it looks to be almost entirely ryegrass. The yard is in southwest Pennsylvania, zone 6a.

The lawn never looked dark green, more like a lime green. I suspected it needed iron and from looking at the pH results, I think it explained the color I was always seeing.

Should I try to do anything for the pH? Would adding sulfur help? Or is it best to just stick to acidic fertilizers since the lawn is already established?

I know the calcium levels are high, which is also confirmed by how hard my clay soil is. I'm planning on aerating and overseeding in the fall with KBG.

I also just recently purchased some of the N-Ext bio stimulates (RGS, Air-8) which I was planning on applying to help start to loosen up the soil once we get a break from this heat wave.

When I overseed in the fall, I'll get a fertilizer high in Phosphorus? Or would it be worth it to put something down now?

Anything else you think I should be doing to get a better looking lawn? When I overseed in the fall, I'll get a fertilizer high in Phosphorus? Or would it be worth it to put something down now?

Thanks!
Soil Test Results:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Penn state results are fairly basic. You P is low and should start addressing it now. I think you should learn how to address a lawn with high pH. Check the soil remediation guide for details of products/rates to use for the phosphorous.


----------



## Jim[9] (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you so much for your input. I picked up a bag of super phosphate and plan on putting that down to help increase the P levels.

I'm also going to be reading some more about the high pH and if I can do anything to lower that or if it just is what it is.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Jim[9 said:


> " post_id=296904 time=1594478423 user_id=10583]
> Thank you so much for your input. I picked up a bag of super phosphate and plan on putting that down to help increase the P levels.
> 
> I'm also going to be reading some more about the high pH and if I can do anything to lower that or if it just is what it is.


You can have a great lawn with a pH of 7.8.

Main things are avoid pushing it higher and find ways to supply nutrients like Iron that get inhibited by it.

So, use quality sources of potassium like SOP, use spray iron for temporary green and acidifying effects, and fertilizers like milorganite that supply P and chelated forms of iron.

OM can also counteract some of the negative aspects of high pH.


----------



## Jim[9] (Jun 13, 2020)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> You can have a great lawn with a pH of 7.8.
> 
> Main things are avoid pushing it higher and find ways to supply nutrients like Iron that get inhibited by it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The key for me is to always be careful I'm not pushing things further. Would you still recommend using milo even though the soil test said to avoid any fertilizers with 'K' in them?

I know my K results were in the optimum range but on the lower end. I didn't have any concerns at first but over time would repeated apps of milo push the K to the above optimum range?

My soil test answered the lingering question of why my lawn always looked lime green. Through google I found a chart that showed the effects of pH and the ability for the turf to absorb nutrients like iron. Now that I know this I'll be able to apply some iron that can be absorbed through the leaf and watch it darken up like normal.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Milorganite has no K, so it wont help there.

Give it a half app of sulfate of potash 0 0 50 in the spring and early fall to maintain it


----------

